# EoM: Multiclassing



## scholz (Mar 5, 2003)

Will the FAQ explain multiclassing? Ro can someone answer this question here. I like the idea that multiclassing is more desirable in EoM than the Core books. And I understand that spellcasting levels add. What I don't understand is how class limitations affect each other. 

Ex. I take two levels of Black Mage, and One Level Of (Plain old) Mage
I am 3rd level caster for Mana, max spell level etc.. right?
When I choose my Black Mage spell-lists I am limited to the selection presented right? Then when I choose Mage spell-lists I have no limitations (right?) (other than pre-reqs).

Now I go to cast spells. Can I cast 2nd level spells from the lists I chose as a Mage (thus subverting the limitations of the Black Mage). Do all my levels add together for all the spell-lists I have? In otherwords, are there any limitations other than the specific spell-list selection for classes (obviously Green Mages and Paladins have other class based limitations, but those aside). 

Also, in the cast described above, would I get all the boons and abilities each time (front loading like the Core Rangers)?

One might think that the inherent limitation of multi-classing, that it limits your options for further multi-classing might discourage this from happening. But I can't easily see while being a Pure Mage is preferable to alternating Mage, and either Black or White Mage (except that taking on another multi-class might give you XP penalties).

One solution would be to either fold the Black/White/Green Mages into the plain Mage and just balance out the boons and feats. Then, you couldn't multiclass just to get the bonus abilities.

Another would be to make those, and perhaps the others as well, effectively the same class, like Clerics in the Core, that is you can't take the same class more than once. 

I do think multiclassing on EoM works well for Rangers, and Paladins, even bards (if we improved the lists). They really suffer for multi-classing and this takes some of the burden off them. 

Steve


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 7, 2003)

I asked this question once. 
class limitations are wiped out by multiclassing.
so a black and white mage (2/2) can cast all the list he knows as a 4th level mage...


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 7, 2003)

Also, don't use the Mage class with the colored mage classes.  The Mage class is set up as a primary example that can be used for all spellcasters; in effect, you only need just the one Mage class, and you can make any type of spellcaster you want.

If, however, you prefer a game where there are more clear distinctions between different types of spellcasters, you can use the Black mage, Green mage, etc. as examples of how to create setting-specific spellcasting classes.  I personally prefer the core Mage class, while Matt preferred the various subclasses, but each way works just as well.  You just shouldn't mix and match, though.  You'll end up diluting the thematic benefit of having specific sub-classes, though I suppose there could be a world where the sub-classes represent specific teachings, and are slightly more powerful within their focus, whereas the core Mage is only available to certain cultures.  Maybe each race has its own specific mage with limited magic, whereas the human race can take the more diverse Mage class.

Oh, and remember that the black and white mages are a little underpowered, since they should have boons of some sort.  CZ has not yet decided what exactly to do about that, I don't think.


----------



## scholz (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks, that clarifies things.
I hope the EOM II incoludes a wider Boon list and some hints on how to create our own. Some of them seem pretty straight forward, but others, (like the animagus) are pretty tricky.
S


----------

